# African American Speedcubing



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

lolthisisnot a joke.

I'm curious about how many known African American cubers there here on the forums, or on YouTube.

There:

ME - I could have used the username 'IamBlack', but I don't think it would have been a good choice. IamLegend would have been though, lol.

Weston - notrly

Edward - You know who he is, don't kid yourself. 

This Guy?: 



 - He has a TON of puzzles. A TON. SERIOUSLY.

Who else? Am I the fastest African American cuber? If so, do I get a chocolate cookie? I love choclate. <3's


----------



## blah (Dec 24, 2009)

Woner.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2009)

There are the Taylor and Ali brothers aswell.

Sorry William, Waris is faassssssst.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

blah said:


> Woner.



My initials are WEB. My initials with just my first and last name are WB. WB typically means 'Warner Bros.' Warner sounds like Woner.

I should have known all along!



Anthony said:


> There are the Taylor and Ali brothers aswell.
> 
> Sorry William, Waris is faassssssst.



IamSad.


----------



## Kian (Dec 24, 2009)

David Allen, though I assume very few people know who he is anymore.


----------



## Jai (Dec 24, 2009)

Gurplex.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> lolthisisnot a joke.


Then why are you laughing?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

Jai said:


> Gurplex.



African Canadian!


Edmund said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > lolthisisnot a joke.
> ...



The same reason you posted that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2009)

waris and siraj are brown... not black.


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> WB typically means 'Warner Bros.'


If you see the cops, warn a brother.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 24, 2009)

joey said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > WB typically means 'Warner Bros.'
> ...



Post of the day


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 24, 2009)

Shamah Taylor lives in Georgia, and he averages 14s.
Look him up on youtube.






There's also Ramone Jackson and his brother, from Alabama, and he's pretty fast, and a pretty cool guy too.

We've all competed in competitions here in the South.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 24, 2009)

You would make a thread like this William.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Dec 25, 2009)

joey said:


> If you see the cops, warn a brother.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 25, 2009)

Will Smith.


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> David Allen, though I assume very few people know who he is anymore.



same for anthony orji.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 25, 2009)

Patrick Jameson


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 25, 2009)

Methinks this might have been more effective if posted as a poll. . .


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2009)

Alex Mason


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 25, 2009)

racist


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> racist



Its only racist if you make it out to be. How is the question "How many speedcubers do we know of that are black." racist?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Patrick Jameson



rick James


----------



## elimescube (Dec 25, 2009)

Anthony Orji


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 25, 2009)

me


----------



## Connor (Dec 25, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Jameson
> ...



That blew my mind.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 25, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Shamah Taylor lives in Georgia, and he averages 14s.
> Look him up on youtube.
> 
> 
> ...





Beat me to it.

They are also both VERY nice guys. Shamah has a crazy E perm.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 25, 2009)

Why was this moved to off-topic?

I imagine it being similar to 'Speedcubing In Melbourne', but obviously replace Melbourne and have it not be based on meetups.
But regardless of what board it's on, it's the same thread so I'll work with that.


----------

